# Mit JFileChooser Kompletten Pfad in Textfeld auslesen



## Snabel (18. Mrz 2005)

Hallo 

ich würde gerne mit dem JFileChooser den Namen einer x-beliebige Datei auslesen und in einem Textfeld speichern.
Den Pfad z.B.C:// test/Bilder/Bär.pdf  würde ich gerne in ein weiteres Textfeld lesen.
Wie man den Namen der Datei ausliest habe ich noch hinbekommen aber beim Pfad gehen mir die Ideen aus und gefunden habe ich leider auch nix. Vieleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen!!

Viele Grüße

Reinhard


----------



## Beni (18. Mrz 2005)

File.getAbsolutePath()?


----------



## Snabel (19. Mrz 2005)

Hallo 

Na klar, manchmal liegt alles so nah   
Danke Schön

Reinhard


----------

